# Any kits compatable with Montblanc RB refills?



## Shock me (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a number of friends who would *love* a handmade rollerball, but rightly or wrongly only want to use Montblanc refills.

Rather than try to persuade them otherwise, I'd like to give them what they want and make a RB using their beloved Montblanc refill.

Are there any nice kits out there that will accept a Montblanc RB refill (either standard or Legrand), ideally without modifying the pen? Or if not, a kit that can be gently modified- maybe add to or shorten the lower barrel length a bit? 

Modifying the refill itself, while possible wouldn't be an option as I do not love these people enough to supply refills in perpetuity...


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2010)

You'd have to buy the refill and customize the pen to fit it.
Edit in:  First step, make sure the "nib end" of the refill will sit in the "nib" of the kit you use and "look right".

It's not difficult, and, with the right spring, precision is not necessary.
More edit in:  I have NOT done it with the refill you ask about, I have done it with refills customers have requested.  So, based on the answer below, it could be difficult or impossible with the Mt. Blanc,



FWIW


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 17, 2010)

I bought some Mont Blanc rollerball refills thinking they'd work in the kits we use.  No go.  They're longer, for one.  The ones I got have a plastic bit on the finial end that extends the length.  

You can take that off and the length will be close.  However you still have the issue of the nib end.  The diameter of the nid end is slightly larger on the Mont Blanc, so the nib won't go through the nib.  You could try drilling it out- I haven't bothered to give it a go.

Another option would be to make a kitless pen.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 17, 2010)

I use them all the time with the Baron.  No modification necessary.


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 17, 2010)

One of my clients has a mb refill in a jr gent.  I did not ask about any mods he made to get it to work.


----------



## mick (Dec 18, 2010)

I modified some MontBlanc Ball points for an artist friend who only draws in ball point. They are very close to in diameter to a Parker just a good deal longer and no cam on the end for the Parker twist mech to engage. I ended up using a modeler's tubing cutter to shorten the refill and then glueing the cams in from used Parkers.


----------



## Shock me (Dec 19, 2010)

Confirmed Bruce's observation that the MB refills work fine in Baron kits. I think the Baron kits are nearly identical to Woodcraft's Navigator---the MB refills work fine in the Navigators as well.


----------



## spnemo (Dec 19, 2010)

I have used them in a Tycoon from PSI.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

The MB refills work just fine with the Baron, Sedona, Rhinehart, PSI Byfoon and maybe some others.

My question is : Why the heck you would want to put inferior ink into any one of these sets when you can use Schmidt, Waterman, and Private Reserve refills for 1/4th the money? 

AND, if Mont Blanc finds out that you are making pens around their refill, you have opened yourself up to a "poo poo" storm. The snow cap folks don't take kindly to pen makers that make products that fit their refills. DAMHIKT.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2010)

And before you go trying to make the refill "screw in" with the MB threads, those threads are really odd ducks, something like 4.3783 mm or something else that nobody else in the free world makes. BUT they fit down the tube for the Bereas and others quite nicely.


----------



## Shock me (Dec 20, 2010)

Agreed Andy.

Again, these are folks who *only* want to use their MB refills. Yes, I could perhaps try to persuade them that just because they are sold by MB, they aren't necessarily the very best ink you can buy. But, well, why bother? They want MB refills, give them MB refills. I'll go so far as to mention better alternatives, but I'm not going to open a debate on the matter.

True story-I bought a 5 pack of MB refills to try this out, damn if the first one wouldn't write at all...


----------



## leestoresund (Dec 20, 2010)

Been there with a customer who first just wanted a pen where he could fit the Star of David on the top.
Then it was a different wood.
Then it was the MB refill (which did work if you drilled out the nib).
Then it was the CB.

Then it was my turn. Told him to take his mods and shove them where the sun don't shine. I wasn't getting in a pissing contest with MB.

Lee


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 20, 2010)

I was in banking for forty-five years and always used the best writing instrument that I could find. I never heard of Skip rat during my working life. I even visited Mont Blanc in Venice Italy and had a roller ball engraved with my name. There is no reason to write with a Mont Blanc other than an emotional, promotional or religious tie. They write no better than other pen and they have no guarantee. 
MHO .02 cents.


----------

